# Nervous for my high school graduation ceremony?



## sorrwel

Alright, I'm one of those people who really hated high school. I had some friends each year, a couple boyfriends, etc., but for the most part, I don't have that many people in the senior class who I'm going to be saying goodbye to. Literally I don't see the point in going because I'm nervous that I might trip or walk the wrong way or something, or that no one will clap for me, which they won't because I don't get along with most of the senior class haha. My parents are forcing me to go, not to mention my grandma's coming into town for the ceremony, and she can be very loud and domineering. She might ask me where my friends are, to which I would have to reply "uh, none of them are seniors haha." with other people watching.

Okay, the point is, I have almost no senior friends and I can be reeeallly awkward sometimes so I'm super nervous for the grad ceremony. Any advice?


----------



## minddrips

get the diploma and leave the ceremony. you will gain +10 cool points for not caring to wait for the rest of the people.


----------



## MrGilligan

Are you required to go to it? I remember I hated my high school graduation... (mostly because I was supposed to be on the list for "high honors" but they forgot about me since I graduated early. See, I had enough credits so I didn't have to do the second semester, but I still went to the ceremony with everyone else after the second semester. Since I was gone for that whole semester, they just forgot about me... I noticed I wasn't on the list during the practice, but my name was still just in bold for honors instead of bold and red for high honors on the program that got handed out to everyone. I know it seems stupid, but I wanted everyone to know I am smart... To me, getting regular honors wasn't good enough, and I didn't want people to think that's what I got...)

Anyway, I hated high school graduation so much that I didn't even go to my university graduation last year. I just had them mail my diploma to me...


----------



## sorrwel

I'm not required, but my parents are forcing me, and I have to stay for the whole thing. If I try not to, they might literally drag me to the ceremony haha.


----------



## musiclover55

Yea I'm in the same boat.

Personally, I'm just gonna look around for like 2 minutes and hit the road. There's about 700 seniors so traffic is gonna be crazy and I'm leaving ASAP.


----------



## chris11757

High school graduation wasn't that bad even though I was the last one to walk across the stage and I will be remembered for that.


----------



## idioteque

Yeah, I felt exactly the same way you did about graduation- the only people I talked to were juniors. It's really wasn't too horrible though, you pretty much just get your diploma and then leave. If you don't have any seniors to talk to, the better for you because that's less time you have to spend there. Just try to keep calm, maybe do some meditation or deep breathing before you go, and be glad you only have to do it once (unless you plan on going to college)


----------



## mvlgg

SO funny that you mentioned this cause I don't plan on going to mine next month. I just don't see the point of spending 300 dollars to trip and embarrass myself in front of the people i've been trying to avoid


----------



## Pennywise

Run away. On the day of graduation, try to sneak out of the house and stay away for the day, returning after the ceremony is over. Your parents will be pissed, and will probably make you take pictures in a gown anyway. But at least you will get out of the ceremony itself, and the school will mail the diploma to you.


----------



## Daylight

Your paranoia about tripping, walking the wrong way, and ect. is completely normal for a high school graduation. It's not an SA thing. It's an everybody thing. Parents and relatives of the students in the audience will clap for you even if hardly any students do. It's not like you'll hear crickets when your name is called.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Just go for the diploma, and for your parents. Screw everyone else.


----------



## Charcoal

Don't worry about it, I was scared out of my mind on graduation. Sadly I was done school early so when they asked everyone for their height for gowns they guessed mine at 6 foot! It wasn't pretty it was four inches too long and I kept falling and stepping on it, I just caught myself going down twice on the stairs onto the stage. So I walked around with bunched up in one hand trying to hold my awards, and diploma in one, and everyone knew I was in my sock feet (it kept wrapping around my shoes so I took them off) , oh well I lived through it, barely, I did get an award for the person that worked the hardest to get where they are. 

Everyone claps, and once you see one person walk up it is a breeze. Good luck and congratulation of graduating!


----------



## Family Guy

(Hopefully I'm not too late to post this yet)

I graduated today, and I felt the same way you did. I'd worry that I'd trip, get lost, or just embarrass myself somehow. I also didn't have many senior friends. I had some, but no a lot. But what helped me was to have a totally different mindset. I wasn't there for them or to prove anything to anyone there. I was only there for me and my family. (Everyone there honestly doesn't care too much about anyone else. They are there to make their family proud and themselves proud). 

So thinking like that kinda lessened the anxiety a bit. I was still nervous walking the stage, but I think most people are no matter what. 

ALSO, when I was waiting for my name to get called, I saw how big the stage was and how many people there were (not to scare you or anything). It seemed like it would be a long walk. But it actually wasn't. Once I shook their hands and got the diploma, I was thinking "Wow, that was it?" because it went by real fast.

So good luck!! Hope you have a nice graduation day


----------



## sorrwel

I'm walking tonight! Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## millenniumman75

Daylight said:


> Your paranoia about tripping, walking the wrong way, and ect. is completely normal for a high school graduation. It's not an SA thing. It's an everybody thing. Parents and relatives of the students in the audience will clap for you even if hardly any students do. It's not like you'll hear crickets when your name is called.





WintersTale said:


> Just go for the diploma, and for your parents. Screw everyone else.


The year before I graduated (I had to attend graduations since I was in band), somebody actually did faint. That was the worst thing that could happen. He was alright.

Go - no matter what - even if you don't ever see them again. GO!
I ended up accompanying my class at graduation musically and haven't been to a reunion yet (my 20th is next year and I plan on going on vacation!)

Do not wear a lot of perfume, when standing and singing, slightly bend your knees (do not lock them), and take deep breaths. You will be fine.


----------



## millenniumman75

sorrwel said:


> I'm walking tonight! Thank you all for your advice!


Awesome decision!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie

....the advice might be a bit too late, but somebody out there might need it!


----------



## sorrwel

Haha you guys were right, it went fairly smoothly, the only mistake I made was hugging one of the teachers when he was trying to direct me to the second picture or whatever. But that was just one of the little things that can be laughed off easily. xD All in all, I'm glad I went!


----------

